# This is how you build a plow Jeep!!



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Check out this video!! 






Fran


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Ya maybe if your like Russian or something


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah whats the point? you could do that or you can just get tracks, and i bet there easier to put on than that thing in the video. plus you cant really put a plow on that thing but you can put a plow on a jeep with tracks


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

*blah*

this is not my jeep. i am just showing you a picture of the better way to what ever you want to call that thing in the video!!!

here it is vvvvv ha i like his/her extra track as the spare tire!!!


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

*hahaha*

now this is a better way too!!!!!!!!!!!

this is not mine!!!!!! found on google!!!!

plane is not mine but its funny!!!!!!!


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I had a Niva back in the early 90's ( not in the USA ) you could not kill those things


----------



## LEVE (Dec 5, 2005)

Back in the 1950's the US Government ordered 20 CJ6's modified and put on tracks. It's an awesome vehicle.



This one ended up in Spokane at an auto-auction company; I had the privilage of crawling all over it... it's a pretty neat vehicle. I'd love to have it.


----------

